# Electrical First Fix on New Build - Advice!



## carrotcake (21 Nov 2008)

Hello, I am doing the first fix with electrician on my new build. He does not offer ANY advice whatsoever just waits for me to point out places on walls for sockets/TV/phone/internet/lites and, being totally new at this, am worried that I am missing some obvious sockets that I cannot think of now but that I will when I am living in house! Any advice re sockets to remember - everyone is telling me to put in as many sockets as possible while I am doing it, so I have the place covered in them!!!!! Help!!


----------



## MacTheKnife1 (21 Nov 2008)

carrotcake said:


> Hello, I am doing the first fix with electrician on my new build. He does not offer ANY advice whatsoever just waits for me to point out places on walls for sockets/TV/phone/internet/lites and, being totally new at this, am worried that I am missing some obvious sockets that I cannot think of now but that I will when I am living in house! Any advice re sockets to remember - everyone is telling me to put in as many sockets as possible while I am doing it, so I have the place covered in them!!!!! Help!!




Dont forget to a light and socket in the attic, and sockets in garage right beside garage door so u can vacuum the car with ease...

Outside lights for those late nights when u arrive home....

Im sure there are many other ideas ...


----------



## Tetragon (21 Nov 2008)

and a socket for the dishwasher .... and one high up for the extractor and another for the fridge ..... and that's just the kitchen!

Best way to approach it .... pretend the room is finished and furnished ... and try to visualise where lamps/tv/electricals will be ...


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (21 Nov 2008)

There was a previous forum on the advantage of putting in cat 6 cables. A must if you are thinking of the smart home option.

Surround sound cables are a must for me.
Plenty of tv points as many installers put them surface when you get multi room digital up the road. Although it is only a matter of time before everything comes online anyway. 
Wire for alarm. 

Power to your shed for future. 


I know you only mentioned sockets but these are a few musts too.


----------



## Towger (21 Nov 2008)

Tetragon said:


> Best way to approach it .... pretend the room is finished and furnished ... and try to visualise where lamps/tv/electricals will be ...


 
Then double it . User 'double switched sockets' everywhere.


----------



## wexford dude (21 Nov 2008)

Why don't you get a new electrician.The electrician I use is a young enthusiastic chap who offers loads of advice on socket location,tv points,external sockets (these are a god send if you are using power tools for any jobs) etc.
Has this electrician confirmed a price to you.When I agree a price with the electrician it is for x no. of sockets, x no. of tv points, etc.Then if you require more you have the rate , also if you decide on less there is a saving.Locating these items is not rocket science but your electrician should have the benefit of experience and offer a worthwhile opinion.


----------



## HJT (21 Nov 2008)

Dont forget plugs in the garden for the christmas lights


----------



## newname (21 Nov 2008)

Hi

I put double sockets at both sides of each bed and another opposite the bed for tables etc, one in corner also. I put a tv point and socket opposite each bed. I put in lots of sockets for computer and internet access in 3 possibe locations in house. Two tv sockets in each sitting room incase i want to move the tv when rearranging the layouts. Sockets in kitchen for all appliances and all possible plug ins like toasters etc. Also if you want lights above pictures and mirrors in hallways and sitting rooms chase for that too. I had 115 chases in my house (a few were for plumbing also). I prob went overboard but i'm happy that i did. 

Good luck


----------



## chrisboy (21 Nov 2008)

And thats why the price for the electrics in your house has just tripled!!!


----------



## Stapeler (21 Nov 2008)

I'd recommend a socket for the heating system as opposed to hard wiring it, put a plug on the boiler and in the event of a power cut you can run off a generator.  
Also a couple of sockets in the attic of whereever you might consider a network hub/wifi router etc. in the future.


----------



## Jetblue (21 Nov 2008)

I'm surprised that your electrician isn't giving you the benefit of his experience, most sparks are delighted to give advice.

Good advice re: picturing where the beds, tv etc will be and placing sockets to suit.

Can I ask, is this the house of your dreams or just a stopgap for a few years? Is it standalone? how big? Socket points are usually priced at approx €50/60 each.

If you intend to keep a large freezer full of food I would advise a seperate circuit to an unswitched single socket. This circuit to be fed from it's own rcbo and not on the general rcd serving the other sockets.

With regard to lighting consider John Gormely's leglislation on incandescant bulbs.


----------



## BetsyClark (21 Nov 2008)

Get some cabling in place for running electricity to your shed, enough for at least a light and a couple of sockets (for the beer fridge of course)

Patio sockets, I would suggest 2 lights in the attic - one at your ladder and one further in.

Betsy


----------



## Sandals (21 Nov 2008)

if u have a patio door one between that door and front door
garden lights
electrical gates (maybe not at start but later, handy to have wire ran under lawn/drive)
Plug under every window for those little candle lights.  I havent and its a pity now.
excellent idea to have washing machine and dishwasher socket actually in press beside the applicance for easy turning off the power. Can often be just left inside kicker board which means pulling out the board to turn off power.
Awful handy to have switch to turn on/off same light at end of a long corridoor or up/downstairs.
light in hotpress.

I get another electrician to price job and see what he (or she) would advise after all they r the professional and should have loads of ideas.

good luck


----------



## qwerty? (21 Nov 2008)

carrotcake said:


> Hello, I am doing the first fix with electrician on my new build. He does not offer ANY advice whatsoever just waits for me to point out places on walls for sockets/TV/phone/internet/lites and, being totally new at this, am worried that I am missing some obvious sockets that I cannot think of now but that I will when I am living in house! Any advice re sockets to remember - everyone is telling me to put in as many sockets as possible while I am doing it, so I have the place covered in them!!!!! Help!!


 
Get a new electrician...

Heres another idea for you...I put 3 double sockets under my computer desk connected to a Kill switch above the desk, so at night I can turn the 3 double sockets off with the one switch without having to go under the desk. I also have another double not on the kill switch so I have permanent power also.


----------



## chrisboy (21 Nov 2008)

Have you an open cheque book for the electrics, or what's ur cap on it?
Might help with what is essential and how many of these extras you can afford..


----------



## glic83 (21 Nov 2008)

just another thought if its still possible try run 2 tv cables to each point if possible its handy and if there is any problem with a damaged cable you still have a good 1


----------



## carrotcake (22 Nov 2008)

Hello everyone, THANK you soo very much for all your replies and going to the bother of giving me your advice. I am very grateful. Hindsight is 20/20 vision and if I had known what I know now (and realised that electricians should be able to give advice), I would have paid some other independent electrician to sit down with me and go through sockets in the house and relieve some of this stress. I am finding it really difficult this stage to pin down socket/TV/phone/internet/light loctions. I never realised it would be so hard. Maybe that's just me. My builder had told me that the electrician would be very quiet allright but I didn't cop that this meant 'no advice'. I definitely think there is an opportunity out there for someone to write a book on housebuilding and all the things you need to know or be aware of. Maybe when I have this house built!!!!! I've taken note of all advice ye have given and am going to ask for help from a friend of mine this weekend and have it finalised for once and for all. This housebuilding process feels like doing the leaving cert exam but ten times more stressful!!! THANK you all again.


----------



## newname (22 Nov 2008)

Hi Carrotcake,

Its difficult alright, my father is an electrician so that helped with my house. Alot of it is down to your chosen layout for each room too. Start with the bedrooms - think where the beds are likely to go and position your sockets tv points with this in mind. Then the kitchen and utility, have you been to a kitchen company to get a kitchen/utility plan done. You can use this plan to position sockets where the appliances will be. You'll only really need shaving sockets in the bathrooms, lights will be pull cord. Then finally the living rooms - you will need to visualise how you want it layed out - where couch/armchairs will be, lamps, wall lights, tv etc.

I'm no expert but I have recently done this in my own house . Bring friends and family up and they can help with possible room layouts.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (22 Nov 2008)

Another idea .... find someone who has recently done a self-build (friend/family member) .... get them to look at your plans etc. ... I'm sure they will have seen some of the pit falls and will help you avoid them.


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (22 Nov 2008)

carrotcake said:


> Hello everyone, THANK you soo very much for all your replies and going to the bother of giving me your advice. I am very grateful. Hindsight is 20/20 vision and if I had known what I know now (and realised that electricians should be able to give advice), I would have paid some other independent electrician to sit down with me and go through sockets in the house and relieve some of this stress. I am finding it really difficult this stage to pin down socket/TV/phone/internet/light loctions. I never realised it would be so hard. Maybe that's just me. My builder had told me that the electrician would be very quiet allright but I didn't cop that this meant 'no advice'. I definitely think there is an opportunity out there for someone to write a book on housebuilding and all the things you need to know or be aware of. Maybe when I have this house built!!!!! I've taken note of all advice ye have given and am going to ask for help from a friend of mine this weekend and have it finalised for once and for all. This housebuilding process feels like doing the leaving cert exam but ten times more stressful!!! THANK you all again.


 
Just one other thing that I did when doing mine.
Put a phone cable to each tv point as for sky you need a phone connection. Also a phone cable to your alarm box as this would be required for eircom phone watch. 
Just to give you the option in the future.


----------



## Joanna (23 Nov 2008)

Again, thank you very much for your replies. Must mention to Electrician re the phone cable to the alarm for Eircom phone watch in the future - had no idea of that, thanks a mill! And, oh for an electrician as a dad! That must be heaven in situations like this!!!!


----------



## Joanna (23 Nov 2008)

Thank you very much for your replies. I must mention to Electrician tomorrow re the idea of having phone cable to alarm for eircom phone watch in the future. Would never have thought of that! Thanks! It must be heaven to have a dad as an electrician in situations like this!!!!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Nov 2008)

Joanna said:


> Again, thank you very much for your replies. Must mention to Electrician re the phone cable to the alarm for Eircom phone watch in the future - had no idea of that, thanks a mill! And, oh for an electrician as a dad! That must be heaven in situations like this!!!!



I have an Eircom Phonewatch wireless system .... if you need broadband you'll have to get them or Eircom itself to split the line .... the Phonewatch side did it for me .... they were cheaper than going through Eircom itself.

As an aside .... allow ducting under your footpath if you ever need to take power or data cable from your house out for an electronically operated gate.


----------



## Joanna (23 Nov 2008)

Hello, Thank you for your replies and advice (especially re the phone connection to the alarm for eircom phone watch in the future - I'd never have thought of that). I am very grateful. Newname could I borrow your father for a while!!!  (ps: I am 'carrotcake' but for some reason, I couldn't log in to this site today without giving my username and password and had completely forgotten them, it was so long ago I used them on this site so this is the new username I was given - so no 'carrotcake' any more...it's 'Joanna'!!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Nov 2008)

oh and don't forget cabling for driveway lights!


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (26 Nov 2008)

Pity Carrotcake was a cool name. 


Joanna said:


> Hello, Thank you for your replies and advice (especially re the phone connection to the alarm for eircom phone watch in the future - I'd never have thought of that). I am very grateful. Newname could I borrow your father for a while!!!  (ps: I am 'carrotcake' but for some reason, I couldn't log in to this site today without giving my username and password and had completely forgotten them, it was so long ago I used them on this site so this is the new username I was given - so no 'carrotcake' any more...it's 'Joanna'!!


----------

